# Halloween Legends



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Annual Roundup of Halloween myths and legends.....

http://www.snopes.com/holidays/halloween/halloween.asp


----------



## Evilness (Oct 24, 2005)

That page is one of many that subdues the bordem while I am at work.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I had to bump this one up...some interesting reading!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I lived in Tenn in the 1980's and early 1990's. I had always heard there was a huanted house attraction up in Nashville that offerred your money back if you made it through. I don't think it was because it was scary though. Just hard to finish because of trap doors, and so on that would lead you outside before you could finish. Not sure if it really existed or not. The way everyone talked where I worked though it was a real place put on every year. I never took it to be an Urban Legend though, just an actual Haunted House some group put on.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Halloweiner said:


> I lived in Tenn in the 1980's and early 1990's. I had always heard there was a huanted house attraction up in Nashville that offerred your money back if you made it through. I don't think it was because it was scary though. Just hard to finish because of trap doors, and so on that would lead you outside before you could finish. Not sure if it really existed or not. The way everyone talked where I worked though it was a real place put on every year. I never took it to be an Urban Legend though, just an actual Haunted House some group put on.


I think you are talking about the 13 floor Haunted House.....yeah...every city has one! (chuckle chuckle)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah. I checked online. No such place in Nashville either. They do have an attraction that says it is the longest in the world. Takes 1 hour to go from start to finish. Plus there's another one that is 45,000 square feet. That's a lot of scary walkin'....lol.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Halloweiner said:


> Yeah. I checked online. No such place in Nashville either. They do have an attraction that says it is the longest in the world. Takes 1 hour to go from start to finish. Plus there's another one that is 45,000 square feet. That's a lot of scary walkin'....lol.


We had one that claimed an hour.....it was! 45mins. of waiting...15mins of attraction!


----------

